# I'm so excited..



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, I love 2x2!!!! go Flyer!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ROCK ON!!!! I've never used 2X2 but I hear it is amazing!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I have no idea what that is but congrats! 8D


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol fluffy, it's a method of teaching weave poles basically. there's lots of methods, some do it with wires guiding the dog through, others do a channel so the dog runs down the middle of them without 'weaving' and then bringing them closer together slowly, or there's doing three poles at once and then adding to them, etc etc! 
2x2, as the name suggest, works on ONE pair of weave poles at once, teaching them the correct way to run through them before adding another pair, but it's very well covered by the lady who developed the method and really seems to work well in teaching them HOW to weave.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep I love it as a method to teach weaves..I've been doing agility for about 10 years and have tried most methods of weaving...and it is the first one I've seen where the dog really understands it's job..basically it teaches the dog that weaves are a series of entries..I've used it to retrain the Cavs who really didn't understand weaving well


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Any site that would show the method in more detail? My dog's weaves are iffy to say the least and are letting us down on timed competitions.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Oooohhhh!!! I wanna try this. I would like to train my new pup that way. I haven't had very much success with the other 2 ways I've tried. The wires seemed to work best for one dog and the weave-amatics for the other. But neither were really reliable.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Susan Garret is the trainer that came up with the method..

http://www.clickerdogs.com/2x2_weave_training.php

There is some info on her site..Even tho our club has the DVD set I bought my own because I go back frequently to look at things on it..


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!! That is awesome work


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Susan Garrett is awesome - My older dogs were trained to weave before her 2x2 method, but Vinnie (now that he is old enough) is going to start weave training this spring and we'll use SG's 2x2. I have all of her DVDs and books and have been to one seminar MANY years ago. :biggrin:

I remember teaching my first dog to weave 15 years ago! Boy how times have changed!!


----------

